# Kits born 6 days late.... ALIVE



## samssimonsays (May 11, 2015)

Anyone else experience this???

This is unusual to me as I know anything after day 34 can be harmful to babies. Well, these little tykes came into the world 5/10, MOTHERS DAY, alive at day 37. 

I am slightly creeped out by the fur they already have and the absolute body control they have already!   There was one still born and two alive but very cold as she is a first time mom and messed up moving all of her nesting material to the back of the cage and having them in the cold and empty nest box. As of this morning all was fine and babies are warm and toasty in my back up nest in the house as temps dropped below freezing   Hoping she does alright because I really hate bottle feeding them... Their chances are just not good when a human needs to step in. 

I am hoping to get some better pics tonight but here is a photo of them still crusty from birth and trying to warm up.


----------



## Hens and Roos (May 11, 2015)

Congrats!  Have not had this happen.  Hope your doe is able to take care of them!


----------



## samssimonsays (May 11, 2015)

Thanks! it really threw me for a loop. I wasn't expecting them to be alive nor did she palpate positive the night before she gave birth. I placed her with a buck and she was completely receptive so I am very fortunate I did not remove her nest box due to her loving to lay in it.


----------



## JakeM (May 11, 2015)

I have had this happen to me. My first doe I ever had went a week late every time she was pregnant. I hated it, but it's just how her body worked. I'd say as long as the doe is healthy and the alive kits are healthy, you shouldn't be too worried. If she does this again and there are more alive next time, then that's just how she is. If more come out stillborn, you may want to consider not breeding her.

Have fun with the adorableness.

P.S. I've read rabbit kits start to develop fur pretty much as soon as their born, so them having fur by day 1 shouldn't be very worrying.


----------



## samssimonsays (May 12, 2015)

They do get a small amount of fuzz but this is beyond normal for their age/breed. It is not so much worrying for me as it is just plain creepy with how long their fur was at birth and how they do not flail but sit up like 4-5 day old kits.   We shall see if their eyes open early too.  So far they are doing good at a day in a half old (won't be 2 days old until about 8 pm tonight) and are nursing from mom while I hold her on her back in the house. It has dropped below 34 degrees at night and barely making it to 40 degrees so too cold for them. I would also rather them make it than risk her being a Claude and crushing them


----------



## samssimonsays (May 14, 2015)

As of late this has been my morning and night routine. But because of it, babies are growing and still healthy. Momma is just confused about what to do yet. VERY thankful for my emergency nest I had on hand from a mom who pulls too much fur!


----------



## samssimonsays (May 18, 2015)

My sweet littles are now 8 days old as of tonight. Eyes have cracked open and they are walking. Still having to hold mom down to nurse them as she attempts to hump them  But they are thriving and doing great in their nest box on our kitchen table  It has been dropping too cold to leave it in the barn so they are safe and sound in the house.


----------



## Hens and Roos (May 18, 2015)

Glad to hear this!


----------

